# Winter garden was a flop. Soil test?



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

My garden has never produced very well. Last year I put rail road ties around the garden and made a raised bed. I compost leaves, lawn clippings, and table scraps minus the meat. I also installed sheets of tin around the garden to act as a wind break. Well my winter garden turned out to be a flop as well. I was wondering if anyone ever gets a soil test done for their garden? Any other advise or ideas are welcome.

I orginally had black gumbo soil. I have added 3 yards of sand and 3 yards of garden soil. My garden is small I dont know the exact measurements but I would guess 15'X18'.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

If I were you I would skip the test and just keep adding good quality compost. That will improve your soil.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

What Tate said. It takes 3-5 yrs to get decent garden soil texture, there are really no short cuts.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Ae your rail road ties covered in that oil tar? ... if so it could be leaching into your soil ...

A good soil makes your garden .... low ph/ high acid will help to .... you get that by adding compost

Best place to buy soil is natures way resource


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Was told never put leaves in a garden plot as they have Tanic Acids and its not good for gardening. Especially oak tree leaves.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Does your garden get full sun? My winter garden suffers from the **** big *** trees my neighbor has...With the low trajectory of the sun, my veggies don't get enough direct sunlight and it makes for a very weak crop.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Garden gets full sun year round. I have chickens and cows so each year I add some poop to the garden and till it in about a week before planting. I dont put a whole lot and the plants dont apear to be burnt. The garden always starts out good but then takes a turn for the worse.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

I was listening to a garden show and the guy was saying your should never till a home garden because it releases all the nutrients in the soil. Only farmers need to do it the tilling.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

I would do the soil test. I tested mine and added ag lime 3 yrs ago and it made a huge difference in production.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

where do you have soil tested?


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have had this problem, but I think I over water in the winter.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

gray gost said:


> where do you have soil tested?


Can't remember the Ag. site but google 'houston soil test' and may come up with something.

I've been lucky with my garden, compost and Miracle Grow seems to keep it steady, and in 4 yrs. have not rotated plants.

Only 100 sg ft garden tho.


----------

